# What are Super Red,RBPs



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I have 4 of them,they are in between 2-3 inches,they really dont seem any more red than a normal RBP.Do they get redder with age??Are they some sort of hybred or are they found in the wild??Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are not hybred. They are what they are, a localized P. nattereri that has unique traits from intermixing in its native water. Likely fish from a fish farm sold for the aquario hobby since they are so easy to reproduce on those farms. The spotting pattern is sometimes found intermixed with other populations particularly in the Peru region (Upper Amazon).


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks dude,you taught me alot,hate to think that i had a hybred cause you never know what a hybred will do!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

other name is Wild Rb's heh


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I view super reds like I do ternetzi....if is another variant of Nattereri with differences caused by the water conditions and diet where they are located.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> grosse gurke Posted on Feb 5 2004, 12:17 AM
> I view super reds like I do ternetzi....if is another variant of Nattereri with differences caused by the water conditions and diet where they are located.


It's either that or a fish dealer running around with a Marks-A-Lot!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> It's either that or a fish dealer running around with a Marks-A-Lot!












Imagine that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Scott Posted on Feb 5 2004, 07:38 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 5 2004, 01:04 AM)
> It's either that or a fish dealer running around with a Marks-A-Lot!
> 
> Imagine that










Look under the belly, should state country of origin (MADE IN CHINA).


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > grosse gurke Posted on Feb 5 2004, 12:17 AM
> > I view super reds like I do ternetzi....if is another variant of Nattereri with differences caused by the water conditions and diet where they are located.
> 
> 
> It's either that or a fish dealer running around with a Marks-A-Lot!


 theyll give it different name and charge more


----------

